# The Sims 2 freezes "surprise, surprise"



## tc2003 (Oct 16, 2004)

I have already had some problems with the sims 2 and managed to fix them, at least i thought i had, let me get straight to it.

when i play the sims 2 after about 20mins or so the screen goes all blurred then comes back to normal but freezes although i can still hear it and gives the following msg. "SYSTEM SETTINGS CHANGE. You must restart your computer before the new settings take effect. Do you want to restart your computer now? Yes:No"

if i click on "yes" the screen unfreezes after 10mins but another 20mins later the same msg appears. it makes no differance whether i restart the computer or not.
if i click on "no" the game stays frozen and theres no way to turn the computer off without unplugging it.

please help as i haven't seen anyone else with this problem yet.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

This probably has something to do with your video card conflicting with the game. Do this: right-click on The Sims 2 (on the desktop), in the target line, at the end of the line, put in a space, then type "-w" without the quotes, enter another space and then type "-nosound" w/out the quotes. Now try to run the game. If this DOES NOT work then post back. Good Luck.


----------



## tc2003 (Oct 16, 2004)

That worked really well, thanks. The game works a lot faster. At first it was in the window view so I couldn't scroll the screen but I put it to full view and now it's perfect. Do I have to play it without the sound forever now, or is there a way of fixing that?


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

That tells me that either your sound card or video card is having a conflict with the sims 2. You can TRY to take out the -nosound switch. Tell me if it still works...


----------



## LadyRoar (Sep 22, 2007)

I am having similar problems as the man above I've tried every thing I can think of but its still the same results. 

To be exact the sims game will freeze in the middle of play I don't get an error and it will not start back after. If you could please help me.


----------

